# Thinking of breeding



## Chutney (Aug 27, 2013)

I have come to the decision to try to breed. I have 3 gorgeous boys, Bandit a purple and yellow halfmoon doubletail, Cosmo is a cambodian like veiltail or spadetail(please tell me I am not sure with his fins) and Neptune my pretty blue/turquoise veiltail. Which one do you think would make the best colors and finnage in fry? Neptune is my avatar and I will post pictures of Bandit and Cosmo when I figure out how to do it. Tell me what you think and which boy I should breed in the comments!


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

How do you plan to find them all homes? Anywhere from 10-800 fry can come from a spawn. If you plan to breed the VTs you will need many ways to sell them as usually it's hard to find people who are willing to spend so much money on a common colored VT one can get at the store for $3. Keep that in mind when choosing what to breed.

If you go with the HMDT male, make sure the female is an HM - don't go with DT unless you know how to breed the DT line as it's a bit different due to it being a deformity.


----------



## Chutney (Aug 27, 2013)

Thank you for the tip. The fish in my area at walmart petsmart and petco are almost 5 dollars so I think I will find people. I will be careful when breding


----------



## Chutney (Aug 27, 2013)

I am planning to try and get the male away after a few embraces since I will be newish to breeding.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Don't take the male away! That won't guarantee a smaller spawn, just guarantee a high risk of losing your whole spawn.. you run the risk of the male eating all of the eggs because they got disturbed if you try to take the female out, also risking none being fertilized as after spawning he will go through them and clean them up and you won't know which ones are viable. You won't get the chance to get the female out after a few embraces without risking losing all of the eggs.

When breeding you have to prepare for such things - you can cull them later if you wish. Walmart may sell them for that price, but I guarantee you that you won't find a lot of people buying VTs from you that isn't local - and finding local buyers can be tough. They may go for that price at your Walmart, but how many are actually being sold?


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

How many jars/containers do you have to house each fish individually? 

How do you plan to heat each of those containers appropriately?

How big and how many grow out tanks do you have?

Live plants? IAL?

What foods do you have prepared to feed the fry, do you know when and how much of the food, and how to keep the food alive?

Heaters, sponge filters, lights?

Do you have the hours per day it takes to do water changes in all the individual containers, every single day? Not to mention the regular water changes in the larger tanks? 

How exactly are you going to go about selling these fish? How are you going to sell fish that people rather not spend the shipping costs for a pet store colored/quality VT? How are you going to sell them?

Know how to ship them and how to go about getting supplies to ship them? During winter since it's coming up?

Do you know how long it takes from conception until they are ready to be sold and do you have months to spend on one spawn?

Just some questions to ask as it seems you may need to do a bit more research if you think you can pull the male out during spawning - they are cuddled together under the nest and the male is the one that needs to care for the eggs to prevent fungus...


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I agree with Myates. Before you even contemplate breeding your bettas you should always consider the potential market for any fish you produce. 

I would not breed the blue VT. The market is absolutely saturated with fish of this colour and quality, and you would most likely be hard pressed to even give your fry away. 

What are your reasons for breeding? Breeding bettas is a serious undertaking and can be months of blood, sweat and tears. You most likely will struggle to break even, let alone make any money. Unless you have a viable market for your fry, I would advise not breeding. I don't like to see bettas that should not have been bred sold at a pittance because they are usually not going to the best of homes.


----------



## Chutney (Aug 27, 2013)

Ok... I guess I will never feel the joy of bringing life into the world...:'(


----------



## Ilikebutterflies (May 19, 2012)

> Ok... I guess I will never feel the joy of bringing life into the world...:'(


Absolutely the wrong reason to breed betta fish. People breed betta fish because bettas are considered to be living canvases due to their unique color layers within their skin. Breeding them is considered art. Before you can have good art you have to have a vision. You have to decide what colors are going where. Once you have an idea of the art you want to create then you get your supplies. Think of it like this: If you want to make a water color painting of the sunset you aren't going to go out and grab black sharpies and blue crayons. You probably wouldn't even be able to give your picture away if you did it that way. Same thing with bettas.


----------



## Chutney (Aug 27, 2013)

Ok first of all read my posts. I am NOT just breeding to make life. I have been wanting to do it for years so don't lecture me on how stupid I am because I get that enough at school. I know what I'm doing and I just meant that I will never get to see my boys become fathers and the pride in knowing I DID this. I DID something that people might actually appreciate for once.


----------



## Chutney (Aug 27, 2013)

Please don't me mad at me for snapping... I just got mad that it seems nobody approves of anything I do or want to do...


----------



## Chutney (Aug 27, 2013)

And I meant the female


----------



## Chutney (Aug 27, 2013)

If I know that they have at least 100 eggs. I have been sick I am not paying attention and I am groggy.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Personally, the way I look at it as someone who has bred bettas in the past and will do so in the future, these prospective fry are living, feeling creatures that would not exist were it not for your intervention. 

I think it is the responsibility of every breeder to ensure that the fish they are producing have a viable market that is a step above the fate that awaits most pet store bettas. 

This is why I always discourage breeding bettas with fin types or colours that have already saturated the pet market. Such fry are going to struggle to find good homes. 

What is the point in breeding if the best your fry can hope for is a short life in a dirty bowl? Not every betta lands in the hands of a knowledgable hobbyist, and I find the cheaper the fish, the less chance it has of being cared for correctly.


----------



## Chutney (Aug 27, 2013)

I know that but I have been talking to people in my neighborhood about them and I have found almost 200 people willing to take fry. A betta enthusiast lives in my area and he is planning to take 5 females if this happens. I know what I am doing and have found homes for some of the fry. I have almost all the equipment and you guys aren't helping me choose which one to breed which was the question in the first place.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

The trouble is these people say they will all take fry, but until they actually step up to the plate and do it, you will be surprised how many people back out for various reasons. 

I was almost going to put in my previous post not to trust the word of friends, family, co-workers etc. who say they will take fry because I have seen so many times where an animal (not only fish) has been bred with all offspring 'spoken for' and then when it comes time for the offspring to go to their new homes, hardly anyone sticks to their word. 

If you are dead set on breeding, don't breed your blue VT. There are so many of them languishing on the shelves in pet and fish stores the world over. Same with Cambodian VTs. I see them everywhere here. 

Your DT may be the best out of an average bunch, but you can end up with some pretty gruesome spinal/topline deformities when breeding DTs so it is something to be aware of when choosing a prospective female. 

Have you got any photos of the males you intend on breeding and what females do you have?


----------



## Ilikebutterflies (May 19, 2012)

> I just got mad that it seems nobody approves of anything I do or want to do..


Well, get over it. You let that be an obstacle it will always be an obstacle. You need to do things for yourself-not for approval. You will NEVER be happy if you live your life trying to get approval.

You are the one that posted this:



> Ok... I guess I will never feel the joy of bringing life into the world...:'(


I don't know you and I can't be expected to know the intent of a post. Might be wise to add in a "j/k" behind something like that?

Honestly, at the end of the day, nobody really cares what you do with your fish. It is YOUR problem if you end up with fish you can't give away. The time and effort and expense for the most part is identical if you breed good or bad fish. You post asking for advice and snap when you get it so it's likely pointless to try and explain anything.

I don't know if you are a kid or not-sounds like you probably are so here is some free advice. Don't take advice personally. It is how you learn. You wanna be successful with these fish or not? If not, do whatever you wanna do cause like I said nobody is losing sleep over it. If you do want to be successful do your homework and do things right.

Look up posts by Mr. Vampire. That is one young man-13ish I think-that did his homework and was successful. He really had some nice fish. This whole betta breeding thing isn't rocket science. You can be successful in a reasonably short time by reading up on genetics and such and asking questions.

Breeding bettas are mostly done for "art". Believe it or don't but it is what it is. The fish is just a different medium-which by definition is the substance on which an artist creates art.


----------



## Chutney (Aug 27, 2013)

If you didn't understand something, read my other posts. I have explained my reasons.


----------



## blufish425 (Jul 29, 2013)

If you were knowledgeable enough to be breeding betta's, you would know that none of the 3 males you listed are a good breeding choice.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

+1 Ilikebutterflies and LBF

Honestly, whether you like it or not at the end of the day you will be creating undesirable fish. 95% of those will most likely go to unsuitable homes or even more likely you wont find homes for all of them.
My advice is to go out and buy a nice quality pair and breed them instead. That way you are creating fish that people will actually want to own and you will have a much higher chance of them going out to a good home


----------



## Chutney (Aug 27, 2013)

You don't know me. You don't know where I get my fish. You don't know how much I know about breeding. If you don't know me please don't post about how I do EVERYTHING wrong. Please don't post that I don't know what I'm doing. NOBODY has even answered the question I posted. I don't need you to tell me that I am stupid. I already know that from the way I am treated.All I asked was which one do you think I should breed and you bombard me about how I don't know what I'm doing. How I don't have anywhere to sell them to. I have 200 people ready to take bettas. I have experience in this. I just wanted to know which one to breed and I still don't have any suggestions. If you are just going to tell me that I don't know anything, please keep it to yourself.


----------



## Chutney (Aug 27, 2013)

Also people shouldn't buy things for looks. Do you get dogs just because they look pretty but they are mean? I buy my fish because I feel I have a connection with them, not because they have the prettiest color.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I answered your question on the page before. 

However, you can't post a question like you have on an open forum and then blast people for their opinions. Most people who have answered your questions are breeders and so now what they are talking about. 

While it's great you have a connection with your fish, you have to remember that most people pick their fish based on appearance. I also doubt greatly that you have 200 people willing to take bettas, or at least have 200 people that are educated and well-equipped to house and care for one or more betta fish. 

Breeding is something that takes a lot of work. The actual spawning itself is not even the hard part. It's what comes after. The months and months of frequent water changes, the daily feedings and hatching of BBS, the space and equipment needed once your males require jarring. 

I have bred my bettas dozens of times, but I always struggle with raising the fry to adulthood. It is not an easy task, and this is why other members are offering you advice. It may seem harsh, but a lot of what they are saying is the truth. 

You have to remember it takes as much effort to raise fry from a pair of mediocre bettas that may struggle to find homes, as it does to raise fry from a quality pair whose fry have a better chance at selling.


----------



## Chutney (Aug 27, 2013)

I know what I'm doing. I just asked which one to breed. I didn't ask for the how stupid are you with bettas quiz.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Well if you'd been reading rather than railing against everyone you would have seen I offered my opinion on who you should breed on the page before. 

Do you have any females currently, or are you purchasing a female to pair up with your male? That is going to make a difference as well.


----------



## Chutney (Aug 27, 2013)

I don't have any females I am waiting to see which one has the best chance to have fry taken care of.


----------



## Chutney (Aug 27, 2013)

Then I will go find a female


----------



## Chutney (Aug 27, 2013)

I had one paired up for Bandit but she died before I was ready...


----------



## Chutney (Aug 27, 2013)

And again, I have not been paying attention to some things because right now I can't think as well as I usually do. I dont mean to explode but it happens.I have the flu and I am sorry to be mean or rude its just upsetting being told you don't know anything about bettas. I had a betta for 7 years and I helped care for two spawns.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

If you are choosing a female, try to choose one that will complement your male and is strong in areas that he is weak. 

For example, if your chosen male has a thin and poorly-formed dorsal, you want to choose a female that has very good finnage even if say her colour is not the best. 

While this will not guarantee your fry all end up with great fins, it will at least tip the odds slightly more in your favour. 

If you want to breed your DT male, I would stay away from DT females and any female with a wonky topline. DTs can have a lot of issues with throwing spinal deformities and so you want to minimise this risk. 

Looking at your bettas with a critical and objective eye and seeing what their individual strengths and weaknesses are, does not mean you love them any less. It just means you can make better choices when it comes to picking potential breeding pairs.


----------



## Chutney (Aug 27, 2013)

I know that... it will make me sad, but I am also prepared to cull any that will suffer or will not be looked at as fish. I will try to find a vt female for bandit to improve vt fins and colors. If I don't find homes for all of the fry, what should I do?


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Pictures of each fish will help us tell you what to look for in a female. If you cant find a home them you may have to cull.

PS you should stop taking advice so personally


----------



## Chutney (Aug 27, 2013)

I know. I just feel awful about what I said and I feel horrible health wise. You know what Neptune looks like. Cosmo is a cambodian like veiltail with rosy red fins and a pink glazed body.

Bandit is a deep blue purple with yellow and blue purple fins. He is a HMDT


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Well if you have a number of females left over, and you have the space, you can always set up a sorority tank. Being sisters, there is generally more chance they will get along. 

I don't like to do it personally, but if you can find a fish store that will take any excess males that is always an option. You most likely will not get much if any money, but it doesn't mean you are warehousing fish for months on end. 

Depending on your pair, your experience and basic luck, you may find you don't get that many fry anyway. Yes, there is a chance you could get hundreds of fry on your first spawn. However, if your pair are both virgins, and you are still new to the whole breeding game, you usually end up with a much more conservative number.


----------



## Chutney (Aug 27, 2013)

I have never bred my own spawn before. Bandit has not bred and I will look for a youngish female in hopes it will counteract Bandit being middleaged.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Honestly, I have fish that are one to two years spawn and never experienced any problems with the fry. While they are wild bettas and not necessarily splendens, I can't imagine they are that much different. 

I think the only precaution I would take, would be to have Bandit or whoever you use, very well conditioned on a high-quality, high-protein diet (I like a combination of live, frozen and pellets) for a couple of weeks beforehand just to ensure he is in peak form. The act of spawning and then the subsequent egg and fry care can be a lot of work for a male and having him go into it plump and healthy is the best way of ensuring there are no issues with either him or the fry.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Chutney said:


> I know. I just feel awful about what I said and I feel horrible health wise. You know what Neptune looks like. Cosmo is a cambodian like veiltail with rosy red fins and a pink glazed body.
> 
> Bandit is a deep blue purple with yellow and blue purple fins. He is a HMDT


I can see that the blue vt in your avatar has a spoon head and weak peduncle so if you were going to use him then I would find a female with smooth topline and strong peduncle, ideally a blue one, or even better blue with red loss (no red) 

Personally I think your hmdt sounds like your best bet but yeah, we need to see what his form is like eg if hes short bodied and crooked topline like many dt are then youd need a lady to compensate that. If you find a dirl with dt geno then you may get dt back in F1. A dt would be more likely to find homes more easily than vt would


----------



## Chutney (Aug 27, 2013)

Just checked Bandit. His forehead just tilts straight down to his mouth... is that good?


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Like this?









Or this?


----------



## Chutney (Aug 27, 2013)

The silver betta. Sorry it took so long, I had to go to the bathroom...


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Lol no worries Im watching real housewives of orange county so Im not replying as swiflty either
Well thats good then, hes has a decent topline. 
Find a smooth topline female if youre going to use him then. Theres nothing worse than an ugly bodied fish, even if it has perfect fins


----------



## Chutney (Aug 27, 2013)

Ok thanks. Iol I fell asleep talking with you guys.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

It's hard to listen to people say your fish isn't worthy of breeding, especially when you love your fish and think they are the prettiest ones out there and you don't understand why others don't agree. If you are set on spawning your VTs, consider them good practice before you breed ones that will most likely find homes.. it takes hundreds of dollars, hours a day of work - why put in so much when you will end up having to kill most of them due to not being able to find them a home? So use your VTs as practice, pray you can find somewhere to take them to and then breed something a bit more desirable so you have a chance at finding them homes 

You can love an animal and want more - understandable - but you don't have to breed to love. Breeding these things takes hours a day, hundreds of dollars and lots of patience. You will have to take out those emotions you are having now, as it is a roller coaster ride with ups and downs. You are upset because experienced people are offering you sound advise on what not to breed.. what are you going to do when you have a few hundred bettas and no where to take them and going to have to look each one of them (after months of raising them) and kill each one due to not having a home and your parents telling you that you can't have hundreds of bettas all over the house? 

So please, spend the money, the hours and breed your VTs.. then decide if you want to continue to breed - if yes then spend the money to get a quality pair, if no, then at least it was only one spawn that was sacrificed.


----------



## Chutney (Aug 27, 2013)

I have quality bettas. I just need a female.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Quality = from breeders where you can get the information on their genetics, who isn't mass bred for the pet stores with no thought to health, longevity nor genetics. 

Breeding pet store bettas is a crapshoot - it's fine to breed them, but you're going to want to get the best ones (body and fin standard) and understand there will be higher chances of deformities and colors. Most pet store bettas are bred with no regards to the health of the babies - are born and generally are grown at a faster rate which equals less of a life span and weaker genes and immune system. Sometimes you get a diamond in the rough  

But that is what I mean by quality - a pair from a reputable breeder that will produce good, healthy fry.


----------



## Chutney (Aug 27, 2013)

They are all from my friend that I helped. She got the moms and dads from a thailand breeder. I helped take care of them and watched them grow.


----------



## kyliemckibbin (Sep 2, 2013)

*Tip for only raising a few fry*

Hi, I have a tip for only raising a few fry.

I have a male that tends to eat his eggs so I use a plastic droper to suck up a few eggs and sit them in a glass jar with clean filtered (slightly warm) and lightly (very) salted (aquarium salt) water. I then place this on a heating mat. Seems to work fine.

Once they hatch I suck them up again and transer them to a clean jar, and then into a clean tank.

You will have to let the girl eat what ever remains of the eggs. Also best to try to take the eggs when they are half way through the mating process.

Also need to be sneaky about it otherwise you can put the girl off.

I would only recommend this if you plan on keeping the babies for yourself or a few friends.


----------



## Chutney (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Chutney (Aug 27, 2013)

Had a successful spawn with Neptune. Bred him to a red and got some purples  I sold all 30 of them to good homes. Didn't expect to get so few but happy it turned out so I didn't have to cull any. They were all perfect which makes me happy. Stupid me forgot to take pictures...


----------



## Ilikebutterflies (May 19, 2012)

Wow, in three weeks?


----------



## Aluka (Dec 25, 2012)

I dont think thats how colors work in bettas.. blue +red =/= purple..

I also dont think your fry would have colors in 3 weeks ... mine are 23 days old and no color yet!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Not even the best of the best grow out their fry in three weeks, and red+blue doesn't equals purple... 

I'm a little doubtful lol.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Oh amazing... 3 weeks and purple! You truely are quite the master breeder...


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Even with no real betta breeding experience, I have a hard time believing that... 

Not to mention selling fry at three weeks is totally irresponsible.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Well, at three weeks they wouldn't be colorful...


----------



## Chachi (Sep 22, 2013)

I would have love to have seen pics...


----------



## Chutney (Aug 27, 2013)

Please don't doubt me. All the people had helped raise the fry, they know what to do. The female had a little purple on her belly. I gave the babies color enhancer flakes at 2 weeks with some brine shrimp so I think that's why they have color early. Many people took multiple so I knew they were in capable hands. One of them lives right up the street with the baby Iris.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

You have to understand, the skepticism of the breeders who responded to your thread is justified. Many of them have done extensive research and/or have personal experience in betta breeding; some have raised multiple spawns already. Based on what is known about betta genetics and growth, your account just doesn't add up. And without photographic evidence or documentation of your spawn's development, your story is fantastical at best.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Ilikebutterflies said:


> I don't know if you are a kid or not-sounds like you probably are so here is some free advice. .


What is that supposed to mean? I'm a kid and I take care of my bettas better than some 30 year-old people. 
Chutney, there are things to consider, such as supplies, homes and stuff. If you feel that you have checked everything off and that you are ready, then go ahead. Ilikebutterflies does have a good point: it's your fish, do what you want. 
Are you just breeding for pets, or show? If you are breeding for show, I would invest in a good sibling pair from Aquabid if I were you. Any of your boys would be good as long as they are in good condition. 
Hope I helped.


----------



## Aluka (Dec 25, 2012)

PetMania said:


> What is that supposed to mean? I'm a kid and I take care of my bettas better than some 30 year-old people.
> Chutney, there are things to consider, such as supplies, homes and stuff. If you feel that you have checked everything off and that you are ready, then go ahead. Ilikebutterflies does have a good point: it's your fish, do what you want.
> Are you just breeding for pets, or show? If you are breeding for show, I would invest in a good sibling pair from Aquabid if I were you. Any of your boys would be good as long as they are in good condition.
> Hope I helped.



When i think of a kid i think of someone whose 8-9, which you aren't. I think kids starts to learn what responsibility is around 12-13. I would trust a 13 year old to watch my fishroom for a weekend, i would not trust a 9 year old to watch my fishes for a weekend.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

> You have to understand, the skepticism of the breeders who responded to your thread is justified. Many of them have done extensive research and/or have personal experience in betta breeding; some have raised multiple spawns already. Based on what is known about betta genetics and growth, your account just doesn't add up. And without photographic evidence or documentation of your spawn's development, your story is fantastical at best.


Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## blufish425 (Jul 29, 2013)

+1 to the above

The entire story is a farce. It doesn't matter what the original poster says, what stories he/she comes up with, or what defensive arguments are made. The facts are facts. Nobody here is fooled, or impressed.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It doesn't sound true to me, either. I have a 3 month old female and she still has her baby stripes and will probably color up more as she grows. Also, babies can't eat flakes. They need live food like vinegar eels, micro worms and bbs.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

+1


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Aluka said:


> When i think of a kid i think of someone whose 8-9, which you aren't. I think kids starts to learn what responsibility is around 12-13. I would trust a 13 year old to watch my fishroom for a weekend, i would not trust a 9 year old to watch my fishes for a weekend.


Oh okay. Nevermind then. I just didn't like the assumption part.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sure that comment wasn't aimed at you, Petmania. There are some 10 year olds that act mature and then there are 40 year olds that act like 5 year olds.


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

I would just like to point out fry _/can/_ eat crushed flakes,
but the nutrition loss would probably stunt the growth more than anything.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Sure, they can. Live foods are just _way_ better. 



> There are some 10 year olds that act mature and then there are 40 year olds that act like 5 year olds.


Hahaha... So true.


----------



## Jennifer Vazquez (Jul 12, 2013)

HAHAHA! That's so funny... Hey Chutney you should sell the flakes you used so all of us other breeders can sell our fish after less than a month. You would make a fortune!!! 

Oh Chutney, I wanted to ask you... What color were your eggs? My crowntail eggs were blueish gold because my male is blue and my female is gold.....

P.S. I think you made a mistake on your profile....it says you have been keeping bettas for 1 year, I think you forgot to add the seven years you had that one betta.....


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Well, yeah I know that they CAN eat flakes but how many good breeders do that?


----------



## Aluka (Dec 25, 2012)

it took my fry a month before they even accept decapsulated brine shrimps, i dont even want to know how hard it will be to train them to eat flakes. Even my adults, turn their nose to it. =(


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

Mine were offered decaps from free swimming(with egg yolk fed too)

On the flake issue, I don't even recommend flakes for adults, I was just saying they can eat them. xD
"can't eat" and "shouldn't be the main diet" are two different things.

Side note for those reading:
I have heard of using some of the better flake/powdered foods in worm cultures so the worms eat it and transitively the fry will get both worm and flake nutrients.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

dramaqueen said:


> I'm sure that comment wasn't aimed at you, Petmania. There are some 10 year olds that act mature and then there are 40 year olds that act like 5 year olds.


Thanks. Sorry. I kinda took to offense because I have considered myself responsible after all of my hard work putting into my rescue, and hearing that made me feel....well..you know.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I understand.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Wow.. I just moved my 4 week olds into the grow out and they are barely getting color to their fins (I have had some who had color a bit sooner.. but these ones are cambodians rather than colored bodies).

I am going to assume that this is not true as the poster has not returned. It takes roughly 3 months to get a spawn to mature enough to entice people to purchase the bettas as it takes a bit to grow their fins. The poster obviously has not done enough research to be able to make a false claim remotely believable and it is sad. I am going to go out on a limb and say the poster thought they had to prove something, which is sad.. we aren't here to judge, nor are we here to criticize. We are here to guide and help.. offer advice and so forth. 

Fry at 3 weeks may start to breathe some from the surface, they are too small to be sent out into the world. Usually best to wait until 12 weeks to make sure they are matured and healthy. I feel sad that someone feels the need to lie to us about this - but it's also a bit humorous because telling experienced breeders they sold their fry at 3 weeks, and that the colors they got are what you would get when mixing crayons together is kind of over the top lol..

Just unsure how something this size one can send off when it's no where near fully developed..

(3-4 week olds from one of my spawns)


----------



## 10asartin (Mar 28, 2013)

Hey guys! I just bred my blue HM and Yellow VT and got green CT's!! They were colored up in 1 week and I sold all 200 of them!

lol, obviously a joke. Heehee


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

10asartin said:


> Hey guys! I just bred my blue HM and Yellow VT and got green CT's!! They were colored up in 1 week and I sold all 200 of them!
> 
> lol, obviously a joke. Heehee


I must be doing something wrong....my fry are 2 weeks and they have no color yet.


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

At a certain point Y'all are just being mean about this(amusing, lol, but mean~stern face~).


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

I just have to say Myates, those are some really pretty fry. 

Okay, back on topic. Bambijarvis is right. We shouldn't be mean to this member. I agree that the OP was obviously lying about the spawn and maybe even how long they've kept fish in general, but we really have no need to treat them like this.


----------



## Jennifer Vazquez (Jul 12, 2013)

Hey Myates, how old are those fry now? did the gold stay gold?


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

bambijarvis said:


> At a certain point Y'all are just being mean about this(amusing, lol, but mean~stern face~).


 Amen! I do agree that the poster's claims are questionable, but I am disappointed by the comments on this thread. Enthusiasm is encourged, not frowned upon. I am shocked that y'all would stoop to this level of mocking. Very, very shameful.


----------



## Jennifer Vazquez (Jul 12, 2013)

I would wholeheartedly encourage , enthusiasm, questions, and advice. However I cannot encourage flat out lying. I love this forum and I would never be mean to someone with real questions and comments but we are all friends here, and everyone here is not making any money, or forced to be here, so when someone takes up the time of the members here with outragouse claims and nothing to back it up it's irritating. when someone asks for advice they can choose to accept the advice or not, that's their prerogative, but to get so upset wwith the members that are really only trying to help is not right. most of the mocking in this thread is really just pokeing fun, not meant to cause real damage. I also feel that if someone is capable of fabricating a huge lie, then they should accept the concequences when they are caught, and maybe learn from them.


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

PetMania said:


> Amen! I do agree that the poster's claims are questionable, but I am disappointed by the comments on this thread. Enthusiasm is encourged, not frowned upon. I am shocked that y'all would stoop to this level of mocking. Very, very shameful.


Enthusiasm is different than lying. Their claims are not questionable, their claims are a lie.


----------



## blufish425 (Jul 29, 2013)

shannonpwns said:


> Enthusiasm is different than lying. Their claims are not questionable, their claims are a lie.


+1 to this

Although at this point is seems the OP has deserted the thread


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm saying this with my hand on the Bible. Okay. I know the poster was lying. But I am NOT making any accusations or taking part in saying how wrong the OP is. I don't care if s/he lied, you guys were mocking and joking. Even though we are all friends, and that they "wasted your time", you don't have right to bring them down. 
Retaliation is W-R-O-N-G


----------



## Ilikebutterflies (May 19, 2012)

Ok. We all know we are dealing with a kid most likely. The most I'd say to even my own kid is a snarky "yeah right...sure you did". This kid obviously came on here armed with very little information but a great need for approval...as many of our younger crowd tend to do. I'm all for being helpful but I don't tolerate brattiness either-reprimands were needed in several of his posts. I'd love for the kid to come back and get good advice and raise nice fish. This really isn't rocket science as some may try and have everyone believe. You can go from never having a betta to a top breeder in a matter of a few years if you are willing to take the steps. It's not all that hard to read up on information, It's not all that hard to find quality stock and the learning curve isn't all that steep. I'm sure a mature kid could handle every single aspect of betta breeding and care. I'm sure it would actually be great for a kid. Hmmmm that gives me some ideas for at risk kids. The OP may have deserted this thread but was on BF on 10/2 so we know he's still around.


----------



## Ilikebutterflies (May 19, 2012)

@ Petmania



> Originally Posted by *Ilikebutterflies*
> _I don't know if you are a kid or not-sounds like you probably are so here is some free advice. ._
> What is that supposed to mean? I'm a kid and I take care of my bettas better than some 30 year-old people.


It means I wouldn't bother with giving an adult acting that way any type of advice. I feel it would be stepping on their toes because they would be old enough to know better but since the OP really showed his age and...well...immaturity...I felt like he could use some advice from an adult.
I have no doubt in my mind kids can take care of and even breed bettas. Like I said...it's really not all that hard. Just tons of work.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

We don't know why the op did what he/she did but PetMania is right. When someone does what the op did it's easy to criticize and make fun but we really shouldn't do that.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

It's not only the members who "made fun of" the op to blame (though they went too far IMO)... I was personally kind of offended the op would try to pass that off, when there are members like me who spend a whole lot of time raising fry. It's like they don't take it seriously.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Hey everyone, I think this thread has run its course. I'm going to close it now.


----------

